# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  DXM anyone?

## Tweek

I'm tripping on DXM for the first time tonight.  I've always been against it, but right now I am just starting to experience the first effects of it.

It's alright, but I'm pretty confident I'm going to have a lucid tonight.  I've had this dry cough for at least 3 days now, so tonight I decided to trip on DXM while I'm at it.  haha

It feels like it could potentially help.

Any one ever try it?

----------


## Tweek

Holy shit.

One thing I learned from DXM, I'm never doing it again.

I took a rather smallish dose, but I was still tripping.  I might still be, but it's gone for the most part.

It was INSANE though.  I litterally was able to lucid dream while just closing my eyes.  It was VERY weird.

It wasn't worth the puking though.  ::lol::

----------


## moth42

I've done a lot of DXM in my days. first I have to ask you what exactly you took and how much? You gotta be careful with the stuff, and make sure you take pure DXM and not something with tylenol or other active ingredients. Besides that I think its a wonderful mind altering substance. I think it makes life like a dream in stead of my dreams being like life. Let me know how your trip goes.

----------


## Tweek

Yeah I took one 6 oz bottle of Vicks Formula 44 Dry Cough.  30mg DXM per 15ml. 
It was about 350mg's of DXM.

I've never really been one to advocate to chugging cough syurp, but I've just always thought of it as a "dirty" drug for some reason.

It was A LOT.  I would never take more than that again.  I felt REALLY weird to move around in bed.  I liked the darkness, and I did reach SP while near the peak of my trip.  It was scary than ever.  Once I got passed that though, I was able to lucid dream while still concious and could hear things.  It wasn't real great lucidity, but I definitely did.  As for later, I had some dreams in the morning I don't really remember.  My mom woke me up and I said,"It doesn't matter."  As I was waking up, I said that.  rofl

Also today at school, I remembered a lucid dream I did have either last night or this morning.  I only remembered one part of it, not extremly clearly, but I was wheeling a dirt bike?  :boogie: 

It was overall a great experience, I couldn't see myself doing it again in the near future after that puking.

My 'friend' has done mushrooms a couple times and I think that DXM was a better experience than the last 2 mushroom trips.  1st mush trip, nothing could have been better.

----------


## Tweek

Oh and two nights ago I had a dream that lasted a few days.  ::banana::

----------


## moth42

I'm glad you enjoyed it(besides the puking). The one time I slept while I was on DXM I can't remember a single thing about my dream(s). The puking might have been cause of the disgusting syrup taste, its done it to me a couple times, thats why the last few times I did it I took robotussin extra strength cough pills. I took waaay to much though, more than 1,000mg, and was tweaking out.

----------


## Tweek

Yeah dude 352mg's were plenty for me.  It was non-drowsy and I didn't want to do ANYTHING but lay down and listen to music.

Moving was almost painful, when ever I got too much of a sensory-overload I would start to feel dizzy and just wanted to lay still.  But, when I was laying completely still (which was very easy to do) it felt like I wasn't even alive, my mind was just dreaming and my body wasn't apart of me.  I did get that major spinning feeling and hated it.  Also the distortion of shadows was one of the best parts.

----------


## Lyikos

The first time I did DXM I took 150mg to hit middle first plat. The next night I had a dream indistinguishable from reality. I did DXM twice since, both times getting dreams of amazing quality but not as good as the first time. I also get mild dream enhancement when taking it as directed for my cough.

----------


## Cacophony

*I did that once... I puked for over an hour, as well as my other two friends... Then I sat there and looked at a salvador dali book... I couldn't sleep, me and my friend were up for almost two days sick, my stomach has never felt worse in my life...

I'm sorry, that's disgusting. Don't chug cough syrup. Seriously, guys. 

.... It's gross. No offense.*

----------


## Tweek

DXM is like any other drug, don't treat it like anything but a drug.

Like I said, I always used to think of it as,"Dirty" but it was just a good exerpience.  I was only power puking for like a minute, but it was overall a good experience.

I definitely don't recomend it to anyone under 18.  Not because you can't make the right judgemenet, it's just an overall bad idea.  If there was smokeable DXM, I might think otherwise.  There's just too many toxins and sodium, etc..

Puking for an hour though?  Are you sure time wasn't skewed?  I never puked till near the peak of the trip.  Chugging it wasn't even the bad part.

----------


## Cacophony

*Well, I kept puking, getting up thinking I was done, and then having to go puke more. Literally, I was puking for about an hour, running back and forth to the toilet feeling all kinds of fucked up and woozy... had that acidic feeling like a bad acid trip.*

----------


## Tweek

It's not for everyone.

I was litterally able to ld while concious.  It was awesome!  I never had any long LD or anything.  It was just a few certain scenes that were kinda morphed and twisted senses.

----------


## Inferne

I took it, and I didn't throw up or feel sick at all (I was 13 at the time). I didn't have many hallucinations, but I kept on thinking I was going to die or that I was already dead, and I just felt extremely freaked out. It was pretty bad.

----------


## Tweek

You had what was known as a "bad trip."  I'm guessing you didn't take that much either?  Because a bad trip can be a lot worse than just thinking your "going to die."

----------


## Inferne

> You had what was known as a "bad trip."  I'm guessing you didn't take that much either?  Because a bad trip can be a lot worse than just thinking your "going to die."



I don't remember the exact size, but I had one large bottle of Delysm.

----------


## Lyikos

I haven't thrown up or felt nauseous, but I took gels rather than syrup. The first time I did a second plateau it was no fun at all, I felt like I was dying as well. Having taken DXM for purpose of shamanism, thinking I was dying was actually the best part of the trip. I learned so much about my psyche and my subconsciousness as a result of that.

----------


## Tweek

nvm then, you probably got FUC*ED up.  lol

----------


## moth42

Anyone ever reach the forth plateau? I heard its almost like going into a K hole. I think i got close the time I mentioned earlier but I was still able to move and allso it was probably third.

----------


## Lyikos

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dxm/
This site has experiences of people going into the 4th plateau, you should take a look at it if you ever plan to go there.

----------


## moth42

Yeah I've read some of the sorties there about it before. I don't plan on going there, I actually don't think I'm ever gonna do it again (done it to many times), I was just curious if anyone here has ever reached it.

----------


## Lyikos

I haven't but one day plan to at least once. That and plateau sigma. I won't do it until I had plenty of experience though.

----------


## Tweek

**** that.  It was a good experience, nothing more.  I don't really think it was all that great.  I don't plan on doing it again any time in the near future.  I can almost relate to the sigma.  It almost hurt to move.  If I got too many feelings, just rubbing on my blanket almost irritated me.

So I just laid still.  It was so amazing.  I was able to have very short LD's while still completely concious.  I just laid down and it didn't even feel like my body was with me.

----------


## The Guardians

Lol, I'm actually on it right now and I can honestly say it is a drug that cab change your life (if you can handle it) My first few times I puked but now my body is used to it and i dont get so much as an upset stomach. Word from the wise though, DO RESEARCH and DO NOT TAKE anything that has more than just dxm listed as the active ingredient. I cannot stress enough how important it is to do some research and find out some facts before you ingest this stuff. Dont be foolish, it CAN kill you. But at the same time it can be a very rewarding experience. If anyone is reading this and thinking about doing DXM please do yourself a favor and read up a little, things that have Guifinesferen (spelling is WAY off) WILL make you puke your brains out and for the love of god DO NOT TAKE Corociden Cough and Cold. The life you save just may be your own ;~)


Edit:: God damn, has it really been 3 years since I've posted here...wow....

----------


## Tweek

jesus, welcome back mate.

----------


## ZmillA

Interesting stuff, im not sure if what you experienced was technically a LD but cool none the less.

----------


## SKA

I took DXM once. A rather Huge dose. I never did it before, but figuring as how I've survived the wildest acid and mushroom alterations of consciousness I figured it'd be okay to go for a level 3 experience.

It was surprisingly strong. Made me VERY physically uncoordinated as my mind and my perception were very much dissociated from my body. I managed to take a shower and wash my dreads under it's influence. Quite an art I must say. In the shower EVERYTHING was spinning and no image could stand still for even a split second. When I got out of the shower I was properly messed up. Couldn't walk straight at all and walking up the stairs to my Room physically felt much more like walking DOWN the stairs. Kinda creepy and not recommended to do unless you have nothing to do but "hang around" a bit.

it was a 1 time experiment and The effects, Dissociative, were quite similair to me as a HUGE amount of hard Liquor + an extra feeling of warmness and floating sensation. Fell asleep all removed from my body. I couldn't remember a dream at all the next morning.

This rediculously large "trippy" dose was probably to blame for the "Dirty", little value-kind of experience. However smaller doses of DXM might effect sleeping and dreaming differently. possibly more positively.

Anyone care to try out? If so, be sure to carefully measure the dose and make sure it is below or just a level 1 experience. I think that might have the DXM take clearly sensible effects without making you sleep too deep. GoogleSearch to find out about the serveral "plateaus" used to classify a DXM experience. 

We need some investigation on this to find possible connections between DXM and vivid dreams. www.erowid.org is a fine place for such investigation.

*ONE REALLY IMPORTANT NOTE:*
When CoughSyrup or Pills are taken in amounts to "trip" on, *be sure that DXM is the ONLY ingredient* of said Syrup/Pills. Sometimes other substances are added to the DXM which are easily* LETHAL* in doses in which DXM is Psychoactive or "trippy".

----------


## Tweek

I'll make it easier for yall.

If you didn't know that you _have_ to look on the active ingredients list to make sure that it's *only* DXM, you shouldn't be doing it.

----------


## Lyikos

> I'll make it easier for yall.
> 
> If you didn't know that you _have_ to look on the active ingredients list to make sure that it's *only* DXM, you shouldn't be doing it.



This man speaks the truth.

----------


## Casualtie

I gulped down two bottles of that stuff twice - a total of about 600mg each time. The first time I did it, I dumped them all into a single bottle and ate them all at one. That was a mistake because I ended up getting itchy as well and throwing up everywhere.

The second time I did, however, I'd learned from my mistakes. I tooke the same dosage, but instead I spaced them out like 20 seconds apart. That was enough to keep me from itching too bad and I ended up having a pretty successful trip around the second or third plateau.

I heard that shit does some damage to your organs if you do it too much, but I enjoyed it. I thought I'd have visual hallucinations, but it really really all a mind and body trip. Keep it safe.

----------


## ZmillA

> I gulped down two bottles of that stuff twice - a total of about 600mg each time. The first time I did it, I dumped them all into a single bottle and ate them all at one. That was a mistake because I ended up getting itchy as well and throwing up everywhere.
> 
> The second time I did, however, I'd learned from my mistakes. *I tooke the same dosage*, but instead I spaced them out like 20 seconds apart. That was enough to keep me from itching too bad and I ended up having a pretty successful trip around the second or third plateau.
> 
> *I heard that shit does some damage to your organs if you do it too much, but I enjoyed it*. I thought I'd have visual hallucinations, but it really really all a mind and body trip. Keep it safe.



sorry, I just found that humorous

----------


## The Guardians

Well my FRIEND says that if you want to have a pleasant trip on DXM you must follow HIS steps listed below to the T, and still there is NO GUARANTEE that you will have a good trip. There are many variables that have to do with one's own physiology and Psych that can effect the trip. You must be in good shape MENTALLY as well as PHYSICALLY. 

1.)First Things first, ALWAYS and ONLY look for DXM in things that list their active ingredients as ONLY DXM. Plain and simple.You CAN KILL YOURSELF if you do not follow this step.

2.)You must do some research for yourself online, and find out about PLATEUS(SP). These Plateus are the levels of intoxication that one can achieve with a certain amount of DXM. These levels all have different effects that accompany them from a mild body high to being FRUITCAKED as hell, unable to walk, talk, or even sleep. There are certain amounts of MGs(Milligrams) per LB (Pound) of weight that is different for everyone. DO RESEARCH FIRST.

3.) Although usually mixing drugs is a no-no, Taking a low dose of Benadryl (Read: 15 mgs or lower) USUALLY Staves off the nasea and the ROBO-ITCH(The SEVERE and IRRITATING Itch that DXM-ers get from time to time)

4.)Having a "Sitter", or someone in a clear mental state who sits with you when you trip, is ALWAYS a good thing because if you are too incapacitated to act for yourself, they will be there to help. Also, if you are psyching yourself out, they will be able to bring you back to reality.

5.) FOR CHRIST's SAKE DO RESEARCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

6.) Start out VERY low to see how it hits you. I've done (For my weight) what is considered a Low Third Plateau Dosage, High Second PLateau but it hit me like a freight Train. The Moral here is that EVEN THOUGH there are guides on the Internet that can give you approximations of what Plateau you will land on but you WILL NOT KNOW unless you test alittle for yourself.


7.) PLEASE be smart, DXM can be a lifealtering experience. I can personally say it has relieved me of my depression and continues to be a source of inspiration for my music. JUST BE CAREFULL if you want to venture into the land of the unknown, ya poopheads. ::bowdown::

----------


## Tweek

Yeah definitely.  I took 342mg and I don't plan on doing it again.  It was as much as I was looking to get out of it, and I don't think I could handle much more from cough syrup without getting uncomfortable.

----------


## NightoftheLivingShred

Oh boy, don't get me started on DXM. Me and our group of friends used to do it quite often, as it was very hard to locate mushrooms in high school. I remember one time specifically, walking around a big plaza (one I work at now, ironically) and wearing fuzzy black hats. Another time just walking around in the woods, and then another time where I took a full bottle of syrup and a full bottle of the pills. Couldn't puke at all, and then thought I was God. Had to walk my bike across town. Going into CVS smashed and taking 3 minutes looking at the backs of boxes, and being driven home by our drunk friend who isn't supposed to be driving. Good times, good times. 

Biggest thing I learned in taking the drug is moderation is key. The upper 2nd plateau and lower 3rd are probably my favorites.

----------


## The Jace

first time I robotripped with a buddy we hit the third plateau (we just took pills and a bit of syrup, no expectorants or anything) and at first I felt terribly ill (shouldnt have taken it on the tail end of sheisty chinese food) but after I basically crapped my guts out I ended up on the floor hardly able to move but feeling so euphoric once I got some good music on. I also had a dream that felt more like a dissociative thing than anything else, ended up outside my body wandering around the house trying to understand drugs and my body. finally wandered back into my body and rode out the rest of the trip with ease and colors. 

sleeping though...very sketchy. we hadn't really come down and I had trouble falling asleep and all my dreams were just troubled feelings i guess. like trying to align my body on the imaginary and real axis of a graph. kind of stressful.

minus feeling ill though in the beginning, it was good but if the third plateau is like that usually I wouldnt recommend that much if you want to have dreams. though it could have just been me.

----------


## Phantasos

People, if you are taking cough syrups for DXM, you should learn how to extract it. At least, you will learn something useful  ::D: .

----------


## tommo

That is EXACTLY what I was thinking the whole way through this thread.  Why the fuck aren't you morons extracting it!?

Seriously they purposely put other shit in there to fuck you up if you try to get high off it.  The only way you could reach the 5th plateau (You should also learn how to spell it before trying to reach it) is through extraction so don't even say you were trying to get that high with syrup or pills.

So far I can only see idiots in this thread (ok not all, but a lot).
NightoftheLivingShred said he did it because it was hard to find mushrooms which is ignorant on so many levels.
Lastly, The Guardians keeps trying to say his friend did this and that and says whatever when it's quite obvious it's you.
and Tweek




> My 'friend' has done mushrooms a couple times and I think that DXM was a better experience than the last 2 mushroom trips. 1st mush trip, nothing could have been better.



If you can't uphold a lie for one sentence, don't do drugs.

No I am not against drugs of any sort, but idiots doing them, yes.

----------


## Mad Stratter

> I litterally was able to lucid dream while just closing my eyes.







> I was litterally able to ld while concious.  It was awesome!  I never had any long LD or anything



Um...
where do I begin?

That wasn't a lucid dream, by virtue of you being awake *and under the influence of a dissociative hallucinogen.* A lucid dream is when you become lucid within a _dream_, and you, sir, were wide awake, meaning you were not dreaming.

What you experienced was "*literally*" a hallucination.

Also, 300~ mgs does not mean you can relate to sigma plateau  ::roll::  maybe lower 3rd... _maybe._ BIG maybe.

I agree with tommo. Maybe the lot of you should lay off the drugs... especially the dirty over the counter ones.

Maybe you should ask Santa for a dictionary for Christmas. And a brain.

On a side note, I've done quite a bit of DXM in my younger, dumber days. My last experience was a full 4th plateau trip and I can say with conviction that I will never, ever touch the stuff again.

----------


## Brandon Heat

Oh check this out a DXM topic. The infamous Dextromethorphan eh?

Well let's see my first attempt using this was simply out of curiosity I remember my friends trying it a few times saying that it makes you feel like you are really drunk and stoned. So me liking to get drunk and loving to get stoned gave it a try a few years later.

I have done dosages from 150mg - 1,200mg. The LD50 in rats is 1,500mg for all of you out there so that is the dose that I would suggest you not even get close to. Hell I don't see why anyone would want to try anything higher than 500mg.

But if you are looking for some tried and tested experience reports I will be more than happy to provide you with my knowledge on the subject.

NOTE: Sleeping is near impossible on this 1st plataue trip lasting around 8 hours with a comedown of a few hours. Most trips over 2nd plaue lasting around 16+ (Yes not lying).

1'st Plataeu:

A dosage of 150-300mg. This provides very intense music euphoria and was my favorite dose back when I was doing this. It provides mild closed eye visuals, the closest thing that users here could relate to is most likely the early onset of hypnagogic imagery. Many flashing lights etc, it's like a firework show on the back of your eyelids. This is the only dose that I can see helping with lucid dreaming. And even then it's still to much. You will feel pretty drunk with a loss of coordination, and a noticeable stoning effect.

2'nd Plataue:

300mg-500mg. This is pretty intense shit right here and there is really not any way to prepare yourself for this. I tried a 1st plataue a few times and thought I was ready, but I was wrong. This is when the dissociative effect of the drug really takes a hold of you. You can hear your hearbeat, but you can't really feel your body. You are a walking orb just the mind not the body. It feels like you are floating along. The visuals you will experience with closed eyes is simply ridiculous. Somewhat skewed images of people, buildings, scenarios, etc. You will just be FUCKED UP that's the best way I can put it. Fucked up and tripping balls.

NOW FOR THE INTENSE AREAS:

3rd-Plataue:

Very similiar to the second just simply far more intense....

4th-Plataue:

Alright this is where the crazy shit happens. Your bodies physical coordination will be severely fucked. I remember my legs shaking as I tried to stand doing the dishes. And I even drove (lulz) dangerous right? Yet considering I had one of my parents in the car, and was even complimented on how well I was driving I cease to see how backlash saying it was dangerous could apply.

Now the best thing to do on any DXM trip it seems is to lay down. Your usually pretty much too fucked up to do otherwise. Having experienced this plataue once I can truly say this is where a waking dream is most possible. You lose touch with reality while you are awake very little seems real. However I must say while in this state I can act completely 100&#37; sober if need be just tossing that out there.

Closed eye visuals are some of the most intense things I have ever seen. I remember hearing people talking and walking around me. On the back of my eyelids I was no longer in my body. I was standing in a heavily crowded alley way that appeared to be in japan. There were japanese signs hanging around me and many people walking around talking doing there own thing.

I also recall another instance where I was in a mining cart shooting through mines going off jumps at incredible speeds it was so real it was amazing. In another instance I remember being in a green room that looked like it was made out of marijuana and there were 3 people in there two of them from this site. Do Jeff777 and PatienceMarie ring a bell? Yes it was them.

Anyways this drug is just ridiculous. And I can see why it is looked down upon. There have been no reports of short-term use damage to the body. However long-term and prolonged use do some pretty bad things so I am not gonna suggest taking that route.

Using this drug for LD'ing purposes is simply ridiculous since you can't fall asleep until the shit's basically entirely out of your system some odd 8-16+ hours after. On lower dosages however it is quite possible to sleep and if you are attempting to do so I would not take a dose over 150mg.

I hope this information has been somewhat useful.

----------


## velvet

I wouldn't even dare to try it. I was recently sick with the flu and I took cough syrup. I only drank half of the little cup with syrup in it. Even though I didn't get any affects, I could tell my body did not like it. Specially my stomach and head. Listen to your body, it will tell you right away.

----------


## Mad Stratter

> 4th-Plataue:
> 
> However I must say while in this state I can act completely 100&#37; sober if need be just tossing that out there.



B.S.

If you can act "100% sober" you either a) are so fucked up you have no idea how you're acting (plausible), or b) not anywhere near 4th plateau. 

As soon as I hit 2nd plateau, I'm robo-walking like a motherfucker... so is every last person I've ever met who's done DMX.

When I had a 4th plateau trip, I was so dissociated I could not even walk if I wanted to... I spent 6 hours laid out on a hammock having a complete OOBE.

Also, 16+ hours is B.S. for all but the hardest of trips. More like 4-6 for your standard high 2nd- low 3rd plateau trip, 6-8, _maaaaaybe_ 12 for a 4th plateau.

----------


## tommo

I actually called BS on the time because I heard it can last like 24 -36 hours.  But I've never done it so yeah.
Also yeah the sober thing = BS.

----------


## Brandon Heat

> B.S.
> 
> If you can act "100% sober" you either a) are so fucked up you have no idea how you're acting (plausible), or b) not anywhere near 4th plateau. 
> 
> As soon as I hit 2nd plateau, I'm robo-walking like a motherfucker... so is every last person I've ever met who's done DMX.
> 
> When I had a 4th plateau trip, I was so dissociated I could not even walk if I wanted to... I spent 6 hours laid out on a hammock having a complete OOBE.
> 
> Also, 16+ hours is B.S. for all but the hardest of trips. More like 4-6 for your standard high 2nd- low 3rd plateau trip, 6-8, _maaaaaybe_ 12 for a 4th plateau.



I'm just going off my own personal experience. I can act sober on most drugs, I'm sorry I didn't add all the information about that into the sentence. I meant to say that for the most part I can act sober. I.E. if someone came into my room I could talk with them for a little bit and convince them I was sober.

However though there would be points where I would not be able to walk at all. And couldn't move much when a wave would overtake me. Also as for the time duration a 350mg bottle of long lasting cough lasts me 8 hours. Taking two lasted 14-16 hours in my experience. I'm just saying this is what I have experienced myself it's not the overall word.

----------


## tommo

Yeah, I can believe that time frame.
The sober thing, not so much.  Maybe you just imagine the whole thing lol
I dunno, just don't believe it.

----------


## Brandon Heat

> Yeah, I can believe that time frame.
> The sober thing, not so much.  Maybe you just imagine the whole thing lol
> I dunno, just don't believe it.



Yeah I probably just think I was acting sober. Actually yeah I doubt I was probably in meh head.

----------


## The Guardians

[quote=tommo;964977]

So far I can only see idiots in this thread (ok not all, but a lot).
NightoftheLivingShred said he did it because it was hard to find mushrooms which is ignorant on so many levels.
Lastly, *The Guardians keeps trying to say his friend did this and that and says whatever when it's quite obvious it's you.*
[quote]

LOL way to call the kettle black, pot.  I like how you call others ''morons'' but yet, you don't even notice a little enuendo. Of COURSE I meant it was me you douchebag, usually when you post things about drugs it's common to post as 'SWIM' which stands for Someone I Met just in CASE you can get in trouble for posting as yourself. I'm glad you can tell it was me, smart boy --What are you in third grade? :Oops: 

Anyways, I'm going to try to ignore the holier than thou douchebags in this thread *Can you tell that I'm talking about you tommo?* And leave this thread with something simple, DXM is fun for a while -- but do it in moderation, you can really fuck yourself up good if you take it to extremes.

----------


## SKA

To me DXM is not worth the trouble/hazzard/money.

It's effects are a distortion of Reality, rather than a mystical revelation of the normally unpercievable layers of Reality: As Psychedelics do. Also it's effects are quit sedating and after my 1 time plateau 3 DXM experience I slept comatically deep without dreams.

For Dream Enhancement I'll stick to 3 datura seeds before bedtime, 1/8th of a blotter of acid before bedtime, 1 tiny mushroom before bedtime, seperately or combined. Tested and effective. And most importantly: They don't do any damage.

----------


## Sloth Face

DXM and binaural beats are a winning combination. Lulled me right into deep sleepin'.

----------


## blahaha

I used to do this stuff quite a bit a few years ago. I really only remember my first two trips though, as I was in a drug experimenting phase. First time I drank about 1 and a half large bottles, 2nd plateau. I threw up, walked around feeling weird, then sat in the front yard at midnight with shades on for a few hours lol. Second time I think I hit the 3rd plateau. I couldn't do much but lie down, and every time I closed my eyes I saw what looked like outer space spinning in every direction.

Is this actually useful as a lucid dream aid though? I have a bunch of this in the kitchen.

----------


## tommo

If you read the thread....  No

----------


## blahaha

> If you read the thread.... No



Well the thread is quite long, so no, I didn't read the whole thing.

----------


## tommo

It's only two pages.  And you can gather the answer to your question from the last.
Lol just went on to 3 pages, what are the chances.

Check page 2 you will see if you REALLY want to try it, start with under 150mg.

----------


## Lusense

Ya, I've tried it before just one time and had a pretty cool trip.

----------

